# Guess! :)



## Roccos_Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok. So i Know what she's mixed with , ive met both parents... But lets see you're Guesses' For Fun! 

Meet Keisha! My Siberian Husky X!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Can you show a pic of her standing up, from the side? Hard to tell from those pics! She is VERY cute!!


----------



## Roccos_Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

Best i can do at the moment.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

From these pics it looks like she's mixed with another northern breed, or something equally fluffy/feathered.


----------



## Roccos_Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

Nope. Lol. 

I'll give you a hint,. Keisha never barks...Ever....but she sure do howl


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Roccos_Mom said:


> Nope. Lol.
> 
> I'll give you a hint,. Keisha never barks...Ever....but she sure do howl


Basenji???


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She does not look like a Basenji to me (I own 1).

I am not sure what your dog is mixed with but I must say she is beautiful!


----------



## Roccos_Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

her mother is a grey wolf. her father a sibe.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Roccos_Mom said:


> her mother is a grey wolf. her father a sibe.


Oh Dear! Are you sure, absolutely sure that you know what you are getting yourself into it? Do you have any previous experience with wolf-hybrids? SY


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Hahaha ok.

Cute dog though.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you have photos of the supposed grey wolf? All I see is a puppy.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

50% wolf seriously, I must say I've never seen a half wolf who looked so "doggish" and we have plenty of people on this site who have half wolf half dogs and they ALL look WAY more wolfish then your baby.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Is the joke on us or was the joke on you?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I'd love to see pics of the parents. She looks nothing like a mid-content wolfdog. She looks like a (VERY cute!) Sibe x Malamute mix.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Here are some photos of actual mid-content wolfdogs (roughly 50% wolf like your puppy is supposed to be).



















(courtesy of http://www.texx-wolf-tails.webs.com)

My mid-content Tacoma:










My mid-content Quincy:










Various mid-contents that I've fostered or personally known:

Upper-mid content puppy:









Mid-content:









Mid-content black phase:









Mid-content (Jasper <3):


----------



## Roccos_Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok so these are two pics i pulled off the internet quicky. 

The frist picture would be What keishas father looks like..( and i guess who she looks like , lol). maybe i shouldnt bath her so much...shes soo puffy! **hides the blowdryer behind back **

second picture is what her mother, kathy looks like. i see her on a regular basic as they live 3 blocks away.. i couldnt promise shes 100% greywolf... but she for sure is in one of the higher percentages...ill ask for her info and grab a snap shot when i walk rocco & keisha this evening


----------



## Roccos_Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

heres a pic, of a x sib and wolf...not so " wolf looking" as babies....

thought of the day ****


why is it. if you have a gsd x with a lab. it can look like either.. but if its anything, x with wolf...it just got too look wolf , even if that means at 3 months old?????


----------



## Roccos_Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

nekomi said:


> Here are some photos of actual mid-content wolfdogs (roughly 50% wolf like your puppy is supposed to be).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but all these are full grown adults. keisha is just a pup! do you have any pup pics? no matter the breed, of any dog or animal, they look quite different as adults then fat puggy playful babies..


Quincy is GEORGOUS by the way!!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Roccos_Mom said:


> heres a pic, of a x sib and wolf...not so " wolf looking" as babies....
> 
> thought of the day ****
> 
> ...


When breeding two dogs together you are working with many of the same genes since both are "Canis Familiaris". But when mixing a dog with a wolf "Canis Familiaris X Canis Lupus" You are bringing in a whole nuther set of genetics that dogs don't have. Wolf Dogs (50+% wolf) tend to look more wolfish. Those wolfdogs that are less than 50% tend to start looking more dog. 

And Yes Nekomi did post a puppy picture
here it is again


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

my question would be: why would you really want a hybrid? don't get me wrong, i love them, i think they're absolutely gorgeous....but w/ all the care you have to take to ensure that they are getting the PROPER training, socializing, etc and that they don't go "wrong" (and in the inexperienced hands, they can do just that in a heartbeat).....i, personally, would not want the responsibility of owning one.....(and i have met many that were fantastic dogs)


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

She is an ADORABLE puppy! However, I don't really see any wolf in her. If there is then it would have to be a low percentage.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Roccos_Mom said:


> Ok so these are two pics i pulled off the internet quicky.
> 
> The frist picture would be What keishas father looks like..( and i guess who she looks like , lol). maybe i shouldnt bath her so much...shes soo puffy! **hides the blowdryer behind back **
> 
> second picture is what her mother, kathy looks like. i see her on a regular basic as they live 3 blocks away.. i couldnt promise shes 100% greywolf... but she for sure is in one of the higher percentages...ill ask for her info and grab a snap shot when i walk rocco & keisha this evening


I'd like to see pics of the actual parents. Seeing photos you pulled from the Internet, even if you THINK they look exactly like the parents, gives me nothing to go on. If you'd give me actual photos of the parents I can give you an educated guess on her true wolf content, if any.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Roccos_Mom said:


> heres a pic, of a x sib and wolf...not so " wolf looking" as babies....
> 
> thought of the day ****
> 
> ...


Not trying to be mean here, just trying to educate. Those puppies don't look like wolf pups, AT ALL. And just because you pulled them from a website that CLAIMED they were wolf or wolfdog pups, it means absolutely nothing, as 99% of "wolfdog breeders" out there are lying and misrepresenting their animals.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

That and a breeding with a wolf dog is obviously going to cause a different look than a GSD or a Lab. You're putting a little something different in there than another dog.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Here is a wolfdog puppy - this is my Tacoma again - that is very close to 50% wolf and 50% dog, from a high-content mother and a very low-content father. I've met both parents and all the grandparents. 










Notice that he was born dark, like a wolf pup, with well-blended markings. Also notice the tiny, well-furred ears that are already pricked up.

Here he is as an adult - my boy Tacoma.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I would agree that your pup does not look to be a Hybrid. But this may well be for the best! 

I spent the day with a Hybrid today and let me just say... he is not a dog. He may have been bred to one but the wolf definitely over shadows the dog. He is currently living in a enclosure with a pure wolf. I wouldn't do that with a dog... There were also a few wolf pups around as well. I think they were 7 months old, and you can tell they are wolves and not dogs. There is no mistaking it. 

If the parents are that accessible, please do take pictures. Unless you live in a special, unique place, it is hard to imagine that a Wolf lives down the street happily. Wolves aren't house pets... 

The professionals (read Actual Wolfdog Scientist xD) will be able to help you better if your able to provide pictures of the parents. Side views showing the ears and tail are best, plus a head shot for good measure.

Add: Your pup looks like a healthy mix of Northern breed. Samoyed and Sibe seem to be logical guesses.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

In my opinion, your pup looks like a Sibe/Samoyed. Very cute pup!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

nekomi said:


> Here is a wolfdog puppy - this is my Tacoma again - that is very close to 50% wolf and 50% dog, from a high-content mother and a very low-content father. I've met both parents and all the grandparents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may be the cutest puppy I have ever seen.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Nargle said:


> In my opinion, your pup looks like a Sibe/Samoyed. Very cute pup!


That's my guess as well.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

marsha=whitie said:


> That's my guess as well.


Where is the original poster from? He looks like Dexter a bit, who is a possible (has yet to be confirmed) qimmiq.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Your pup is beautiful, but I think you've been taken by a dishonest breeder. I also thing you need to get an education onb what it takes to own a wolf x of any content, thye aren't like regular dogs and you Never EVER want to alpha roll a wolf x. 

If the pup is biting or nipping use http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/8377-bite-stops-here.html to teach bite inhibition and start treaching the pup whatyou want from it rather than using dominance based methods that will break trust.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

My guess would be Sibe/Samoyed or even wooly Sibe/samoyed but I see no wolf. If it's there it is a tiny little smidge if any. A wolf dog that is half wolf resembles a wolf far more than a dog. 
You are still going to have your hands full with a northern mix! Just a different kind of full (and my cup of tea). There are wolfdog/Northern breed experts on here as well as those with just Siberian Huskies , Malamutes, etc so regardless of what mix the cute fluff turns out to be - you will be able to find any help you may need here.

He is adorable!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree I don't see any wolf either but she's adorable!

The shape and size of the ears, the lack of fur in the ears, the shape and largeness of the eyes and the blocky head and thick muzzle doesn't look mid content hybrid to me either. I agree with the others that it's for the best though! Wolf hybrids are honestly not very good pets for the majority of the population. Most of them don't act like dogs very much at all and it takes a very dedicated person to be able to provide them with a proper home and secured area to live in.


----------

